# warped roof sheathing



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

First let me say this, at the risk of sounding like a typical contractor...

This is NOT a typical DIY project...however...if you must.  

Cut on each side. The cut line should be in the center of the rafters. Put blocking at the top and bottom of the hole for a nailer. (at this point you should have rafter/blocking sticking out 3/4" all the way around the hole). Cut the new sheathing, put it in place, and nail every...ohhh...say 8 to 10 inches with 8d nails all around the perimeter. Also renail the old sheathing in places the nails were cut away.

OK that's the easy part(comparatively).....

Now you'll have to remove what's left of the shingles until you get to the nearest whole shingle on both sides, and try to marry the new ones back into the old (after you cover with tar paper of course....your next roofer will thank you when he's tearing off the roof).

HTH, post back any other questions.

BTW, make sure you get a blade that will handle hitting a nail here and there.


----------



## exhawk88 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Roof Sheathing too thin and Rafters too far apart*

I have to admit I made two mistakes while doing a roof for my 4ftX8ft shed. First mistake my rafters are 2ft apart instead of 16 inches. Second mistake, I used 11/32in plywood instead of something thicker like 1/2in . I know this will present problems in the future. So before I put up the asphalt shingles, I need your help on how to fix this up to standards before the shingles get put on; hopefully something less dramatic! Thank you!


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm not a pro, just a long-time DIYer, but if it were me at this point of your project, I would put a thicker layer of sheathing over that 11/32" thin stuff on 2' centers before tarpapering and shingling, or you will have dipping roofing between the rafters.
I would use at least 1/2" over the 11/32" to give you over 3/4" for the 2' centers. It should hold up even walking on it with that.
(Maybe a pro has a better idea.)
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> I would put a thicker layer of sheathing over that 11/32" thin stuff on 2' centers before tarpapering and shingling, or you will have dipping roofing between the rafters.


That's less than 3/8" ...with that you'll have dipping roofERS between the rafters.  

Definately add more. 1/2" would be fine.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

P.S.
Stagger the sheathing joints differently than the bottom layer.
Mike


----------



## exhawk88 (Nov 7, 2005)

Gentlement, Thank you for your responses. Will put 1/2" layer of plywood on top of the existing one this weekend.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

As mean as this may sound, I'd tear off the exsisting and go 5/8-3/4". Two thin sheets do not add up to one thicker sheet without being bonded together. 

Ever see someone rip a phonebook in half? It works on the same principal. Glue all of the pages together and it's going to take a chainsaw to get through it.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Could use Liquid Nails between the layers.
Mike


----------



## exhawk88 (Nov 7, 2005)

Make sense...I will go with liquid nails between the layers. Thanks again!


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> As mean as this may sound, I'd tear off the exsisting and go 5/8-3/4". Two thin sheets do not add up to one thicker sheet without being bonded together.
> 
> Ever see someone rip a phonebook in half? It works on the same principal. Glue all of the pages together and it's going to take a chainsaw to get through it.


I disagree, teetor. We have put 3/8" over 3/8 " and the stuff is as storng as 3/4" as long as you break the seams dimensionally both ways. This means if your roof deck was started with a full sheet, then I would start the second layer with 1/4 sheet, ripping the full sheet in half longwise and then half the lenth of the ripped sheet.


----------



## exhawk88 (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, I took Mr. Scurlock's advice on putting 3/8 over 3/8 and Mr. Swearingen's advice on using liquid nails between the sheets. It felt so strong as I walked on it. (1/2 would've been "overkilled" in my opinion, but then again what do I know as a first time DIY roofer). I am happy with the end result though and thank you all again for your input and suggestions.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Did you break all seams as I reccomended? I think liquid nails is overkill, but hey, I am just a roofer. LOL


----------



## JustaFramer (Jun 17, 2005)

AaronB said:


> Did you break all seams as I reccomended? I think liquid nails is overkill, but hey, I am just a roofer. LOL


Yeah and I am justa(roof)framer.


----------

